# Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

Morgen 
also ich könnt mich sowas von in A.... beißen 

Gestern habe ich, wie jeden Abend die Strömungspumpe angeschaltet. Die zieht nur Wasser durch eine 50er Durchführung in der Teichmauer und pumpt es wieder rein.
Eine kleinere Sanke (35cm) wollte sich das mal genauer anschauen und bleibt natürlich prompt mit dem Kopf in der Durchführung stecken, kam nicht mehr weg weil die Pumpe ja lief (ist eine 10.000er). Leider habe ich das erst nach ein paar Minuten bemerkt, Pumpe aus, Koi aus dem Schacht gezogen. Aber er sieht nicht wirklich gut aus, schwamm nur noch Bauchoben, atmete nicht viel. Ich voll Sauer über mich selber. 
Gestern Abend war es dann etwas besser, heute Morgen genauso. Ich kann nur Daumen drücken für den kleinen


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Servus Uwe

Das tut mir leid 

Hoffe der "Kleine" schafft es.

Solltest vielleicht ein Gitter ( Ansaugschlauchkorb) davor setzen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Das werde ich auch beim nächsten Wasserwechsel machen


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*



Uwe, man kann nicht alles vorhersehen.

Das Leben geht manchmal seltsame Wege


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

vielleicht ist ja noch was zu machen -kopf hoch 

evtl.passt ja ein kleiner schwarzer teichpflanzenkorb direkt übers 50er HT ?


----------



## Testpilot (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Och mensch, dass ist ja richtig doof gelaufen.
Hoffentlich erholt sich der kleine noch mal ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Also im Augenblick zieht er an der Oberfläche seine Kreise, sieht nicht wirklich gut aus 
Ich gebe ihm einfach Zeit, solange er gerade schwimmt ist es OK denke ich, mehr kann man ja nicht machen.


----------



## gemag (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Reginsche (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Manchmal sind sie zäher als man glaubt.
Bei mir war einer mal wochenlang unter einem Stein eingeklemmt.
Ich hatt ihn schon aufgegeben wei ich ihn einfach nicht finden konnte.
Erst als ich die Pflanzen auslichten wollte und diesen Stein wegnahm kam er zum Vorschein.
Er sah fürchterlich aus aber auch er hat sich erholt und zieht noch immer munter seine Bahnen.
Er hat zwar eine große Narbe auf dem Rücken aber die stört nicht..Drücke deinem Kleinen die Daumen.
Wird bestimmt alles gut.


----------



## ebbi (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

hallo uwe,

das tut mir auch leid für den kleinen.
die zeit heilt alle wunden.:beeten1

gruß ebbi :cu


----------



## koimen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Hallo Uwe 

Kann mitfühlen......hoffe der Sanke überlebt seine Neugierde. 

Hatte dasselbe auch mal mit meinem "Kleinen" erlebt......wurde durch den 110DN Ablauf in den Vorfilter gesogen!!! Hatte zuerst an Katze usw. gedacht..... bis ich Ihn entdeckte. Hatte auch noch kein gescheites Netz etc. ...da fiel er mir beim fangen noch auf den Boden ...verlor etwa 20 Ginrinschuppen usw.....schwomm auch nur im Kreis....wollte Ihn schon keulen!!!! Aber Reto (Vertrauensberater wenn in totaler Panik) sagte nur lass ihn, dass wird schon wieder.....jetzt ist er mein Lieblingkoi.

Das ist der Preis wo man für kleine Koi u.U. bezahlt......je grösser sie sind, sind solche Probleme eher nicht mehr vorhanden, wie auch das sie auch weniger anfällig sind für allerlei Krankheiten. Aber da müssen wir durch.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Vielen Dank an alle 

Stand jetzt: Er dümpelt immer noch an der Oberfläche rum, aber halt in stabiler Lage, dass lässt mich hoffen.


----------



## hipsu (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Das wird schon. Wo ich noch meinen Plastikteich hatte und den neuen gebaut habe da mussten meine Goldfische in ein Fass. Leider gefiel es dort wohl einem nicht richtig und er ist in der Nacht rausgehopst. Frühs wo ich in den garten kam lag er dann neben dem Fass. Ich dachte "Mist" mein armer goldie aber wo ich ihn mit der Schippe aufheben wollte hat er aufeinmal noch gezappelt. Natürlich gleich wieder rein. Dann schwamm er mehrere Tage an der Oberfläache. Oft lag er auf dem Rücken aber er hat sich erholt und lebt heute immernoch  Wer weiß wie lange der schon auf dem Boden lag, er war auch schon ziemlich trocken aber er hats überlebt. 

MfG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Hallo,
wieder eine verbesserung zu verzeichnen. Er versucht jetzt mit den anderen mitzuschwimmen 
Nur fressen tut er noch nicht :beeten

Edit: Natürlich habe ich den Zulauf mittlerweile Gesichert


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

*daumendrück*

Ich habe das Problem mit den Neugierigen Fischen immer bei mir im Aquarium, wenn ich Wasserwechsel mache. Da fahren immer 1-2 Fische "Wildwasserbahn". Deshalb setze ich immer ein Laichbecken ein, und zieh nur noch da das Wasser raus, nachdem mal versucht hat ein schwangeres Mollyweibchen da durchzuflutschen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Nabend 
Kurzer Gesundheitscheck der Sanke

Ab heute frisst sie auch wieder, nur wenig, aber immerhin. Ich denke sie ist übern Berg


----------



## Dodi (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

 Uwe,

alles wird gut! 

Die sind doch robuster, als man denkt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Hallo,
also die Sanke sieht sehr ramponiert aus, ist aber Putzmunter und frisst fast wieder normal. Nimmt sich aber dennoch ab und an mal eine Auszeit und lässt sich einfach durch den Teich reiben.
Aber das kann ich auch verstehen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

na also, wenn die fressen gehts denen auch gut  - das wrid schob wieder


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Nabend 
wollte euch nur mitteilen das es der Sanke Prima geht. Nach 2 Kurzzeitsalzbädern (10 gr/Liter/10 min.) die ihr richtig gut getan haben sind fast alle Spuren ihres Ausfluges verschwunden.
Leider wird sie wohl einen Kiemendeckel verlieren, ein Auge ist auch Blind, aber das macht sie nur zu unserem Liebling


----------



## Testpilot (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*


Da hat der Kleine aber ein Schwein gehabt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Mal ein Hallo aus traurigem Anlaß,
ist die Sanke im letzten Jahr nochmal davon gekommen, hat sie es heute doch erwischt. Sie ist auf die Pflanzeninsel gesprungen und von dort nicht mehr runter gekommen. Durch ihr Gewicht (ca.2 KG bei 45cm) ist diese doofe Matte immer eingesunken denke ich. 
Durch ihr Zappeln ist sie somit immer weiter in die Mitte der PI gehopst.
Natürlich hab ich die Insel sofort aus dem Teich genommen, mal sehen was ich damit mache.

An den Kiemendeckeln erkennt man immer noch die Kratzer vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Regs (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Hallo Uwe,
das tut mir leid für Deinen Fisch - seine Neugierde hat er nun doch mit dem Leben bezahlt, schade.


----------



## koimen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Nicht zu glauben.....wie das Schicksal doch seinen Weg findet.....Uwe deswegen nur nicht Abergläubisch werden.....aber mein Beileid für Deinen Koi.
Pflanzinsel; habe auch nicht gewusst das es eine Todesfalle für Koi sein kann.


----------



## buddler (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

hart!
hatte auch mal so einen knaller.der dachte auch er wär der testpilot von red bu..
2x hat ihn der postbote noch im außenbereich gefunden.
beim dritten mal kam der postbote zu spät.man kann sich aber auch nicht auf die post verlassen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Schön das du deinen Humor nicht verlierst bei dem was du gerade durchmachst 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das ich heute morgen beim füttern (war noch Dunkel) Futter auf die Insel geworfen habe.
Die Biester merken das und versuchen auf die Insel zu kommen, habe ich schon mal gesehen


----------



## Dodi (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

Och, Uwe,

wie traurig, der arme Fisch!


----------



## buddler (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie doof muss man denken, Koi in Pumpenschacht*

ja,danke.
ich werd da eh nix dran ändern können.


----------

